# Red Tegu



## Tom (Mar 28, 2010)

Guess who finally woke up from hibernation today. Ginger. First time up to bask for her. I told her about all the new roaches for her to eat that I've gotten since she went to sleep, but she didn't seem the least bit interested.


----------



## Meg90 (Mar 28, 2010)

Very nice! I WISH Cleo had hibernated! She's such a little terror with all her new spring energy! She'd be a smaller terror if she'd have gone down.


----------



## spikethebest (Mar 29, 2010)

nice pic! was she hiberating in your reptile room?


----------



## Tom (Mar 29, 2010)

spikethebest said:


> nice pic! was she hiberating in your reptile room?



At 80 degrees?! No silly, in my garage.


----------



## ReptileBuddies (Mar 29, 2010)

She is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 29, 2010)

What a cool looking girl


----------



## dreadyA (Mar 29, 2010)

Tom said:


> spikethebest said:
> 
> 
> > nice pic! was she hiberating in your reptile room?
> ...


haha. She's quite a looker.


----------



## Tom (Mar 29, 2010)

I have to be honest. I won't know if she is a she for a while longer. My little girl just wanted to name her Ginger, so we did. They grow really fast. I'll post pics with a size reference over the summer.


----------



## Cameron (Apr 6, 2010)

nice man! i tried and tried to get my B&W to hibernate, but he wouldn't. now he's huge.


----------



## Tom (Apr 6, 2010)

Red Earth Exotics said:


> nice man! i tried and tried to get my B&W to hibernate, but he wouldn't. now he's huge.



Mine did that one year. I just left them cold and covered their enclosure anyway. They eventually dug in and went to sleep after about 4 weeks with temps in the low 50's.


----------

